# Looking To Purchase A 27 Rsds



## campingCFD (May 27, 2011)

Chicagoland area, moving from a pop up to a TT any advise or help to find a 27RSDS would be appreciated.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is one in Michigan:
http://www.rvtraderonline.com/listing/2006-Keystone-RV-Outback-27RSDS-98058652


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I was thinking about selling my 27 rsds, but I dont think that is going to happen. It is a great floor plan and we really love the large bathroom. That being said, Paul at Timberview is a great person to deal with locally. There are in mokena. I am assuming u are CFD. I am a firefighter/paramedic in Mt. Prospect. If u want some help u could pm me. I grew up on the northwest side of the city. There are a few of us that get together camping during. One is a Rockford firefighter. Good luck with ur search.


----------



## campingCFD (May 27, 2011)

ORvagabond said:


> Here is one in Michigan:
> http://www.rvtraderonline.com/listing/2006-Keystone-RV-Outback-27RSDS-98058652


Thanks for the help, saw that one but Im not ready to drive 6 hours yet but if i really get desperate who knows


----------



## campingCFD (May 27, 2011)

mike said:


> I was thinking about selling my 27 rsds, but I dont think that is going to happen. It is a great floor plan and we really love the large bathroom. That being said, Paul at Timberview is a great person to deal with locally. There are in mokena. I am assuming u are CFD. I am a firefighter/paramedic in Mt. Prospect. If u want some help u could pm me. I grew up on the northwest side of the city. There are a few of us that get together camping during. One is a Rockford firefighter. Good luck with ur search.


 Yes i agree, I spent a lot of time trying to figure out what would be a good floor plan for us and I really like the rsds especially because I am pulling it with a 1/2 ton toyota tundra. Thanks for the heads up for the dealer also.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

campingCFD said:


> Here is one in Michigan:
> http://www.rvtradero...27RSDS-98058652


Thanks for the help, saw that one but Im not ready to drive 6 hours yet but if i really get desperate who knows
[/quote]

We drove 6 hours three years ago to get our 27RSDS. Of course the owner was down by Disneyland,







so we made a day of it at Disneyland then drove the TT home the next day. Well worth the drive!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Brian good to here u are still around, I hope u and the family are well.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike,
I'm glad you havent switched to the dark side yet (Class A). Ya Crater Lake was a good time, hope all is well. I have not seen you posting any new 9 week trips lately, Whats wrong, is the fire department making you work more than 2 days a month?









Again, I'll tade my gun in for a pillow any day.







Tell the family hi.

Brian


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I pm'd u, but no long trips this year, It will still be a great summer, but we are going to spend alot of time downtown in Chicago. Its funny how we go all over and never spend time exploring our backyard. Again its great to hear from u.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

We are just putting our 2006 28RSDS on the market. Kids are getting way too active, and we just can't use it enough any more to justify the payment. We are the original owners. Towed it for first (2) years, then parked it at a seasonal campground for the last (3) years. The farthest we towed it during the first two years was 1 hour from our house. Wear and tear from towing is minimal, and I consider it to be in excellent condition. We are in Canton, MI, so not too far from Chicago. Not sure if you would be interested in the 28RSDS, but we are asking about $14,500.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you are still looking, here is a 28RSDS just over an hour from the city (I do not know the seller) --> 28RSDS


----------

